# Super DMZ update 11 days ON. Couldn't handle sides.



## Oitepal (Jun 20, 2011)

Hey guys I Was going to make a Log after I finished my cycle but i have stopped early due to the anxiety I was getting while on it. I should say I am a hyper senstive user. basically anything I use I will get awesome results fast though the side effects are just as bad if prone to them. I took a chance with super DMZ knowing I had panic attack issues in the past that I had at bay. Well on about day 6 or so they became more pronounced everyday from then on. My gains were amazing. Way fuller strength was way up. On day 1 I weighed 198.6. I float from that to around 199.4 on avg sometimes ill hit 197. On day 11 I was at 207.2   I was shocked. Both times I weighed in the morning in my boxers. I was half tempted to keep going because of such gains. 

Ok fun part : I do landscaping so this compound during this time of the year for me was not a wise choice in the first place. I drink around 2 gallons a day 1 at work and forced one at home. I also took a ass load of milk thistle and fish oil. I was on Iron mags on cycle support. I also am still taking that. I have been taking  40mg a day of Nolva and 3 tabs of E-control rx for the last 4 days for pct. Which is w/e my doctor seems to think i would be just fine on e-control since i was cut off so early.

SIDE EFFECTS: Ok so first off this is my first Steroid/PH w/e. All I have ever taken before was protein and creatine. I researched for a good 3 months before I started this all. Had everything ready to go and SO i was like what the hell. I experienced Oily skin. Mild acne hardly anything to mention which is weird because I figured I was more prone to it. Was not moody at all though I was pretty tired alot. Which I read SD can do. Biggest complaints are the Anxiety which was crazy and the ankle/back pumps I would get at work were pretty nasty. Once I got those I was like the hell with it ill take my gains and walk. I am satisfied to were it has taken me in 11 days. Also the ankle back pains subsided once I stopped.  My weight as of today is 207.4 so haven't gained much but haven't lost any either.  To be honest my diet was pretty shitty. Had a rough two weeks. Alot of Carbs,protein and calories. ( not all good sources)

Anyways Wish I could had finished But you all know how it goes. Thanks for reading.


----------



## IronPotato (Jun 21, 2011)

have to REALLY up the carbs(healthy,complex carbs of course) on DMZ.

it is a glycogen loader. I know till I upped the carbs I felt s lightly lethargic.

Once I  upped the carbs,I felt great! and the gains went through the roof.

if you think the gains are great n ow,wait till you up the carbs,however above all l isten to your body!


----------



## lcht2 (Aug 8, 2011)

super DMZ was probably not the best first choice to run. something like H-drol, P-mag, Epistane may have been a better choice for a first timer.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 8, 2011)

everyone reacts differently. 

you may want to try Cyanostane Rx, its similar to Super-DMZ Rx except instead of Superdrol it has Cyanostane but still has the Dimethazine.

or Deca-Drol Max.


----------



## superdmzpl0x (Aug 9, 2011)

Im on day 9 of DMZ today. And yeah I am a cashier and just standing there, the back pumps are crazy. I started at 159, and I'm up to around 179-182 depending on water weight. You gotta eat pasta, pasta and more pasta.


----------



## theyard13 (Aug 10, 2011)

Currently, running an SD clone myself: Myopharma's Superbolin. I'm not sure if you were taking the new DMZ, which also includes dymethazine (essentially a variant of a superdrol molecule), but if you were, you were essentially getting 20mg of a very potent precursor per pill. For a first time user that can be a tremendous amount, especially if you were taking two pills a day. If you were taking two pills, try taking only one. If you were only taking one try a new PH, or see if you can find a brand that makes only 10mg pills. I get great results from SD clones as well, which is why I try and stick with them. Fortunately, I'm not prone to any sides and have yet to really experience any from any PH's or AAS I've ever run. I've run a cycle of IL's Super DMZ and it did wonders for me in the past. The only reason I'm on Myopharma's clone is because the health store up the street carries it and I didn't want to wait on shipping. Good luck, and don't get discouraged. With gains that pronounced I would say just cut the dosage in half and see how that works for you.


----------



## theyard13 (Aug 10, 2011)

Also, sorry for the last post if it is hard to follow. I'm writing these posts via cell phone, so sentence fluency is a bit difficult.


----------



## bluecountry (Sep 2, 2011)

lcht2 said:


> super DMZ was probably not the best first choice to run. something like H-drol, P-mag, Epistane may have been a better choice for a first timer.


Why?


----------



## bluecountry (Sep 2, 2011)

Oitepal said:


> Hey guys I Was going to make a Log after I finished my cycle but i have stopped early due to the anxiety I was getting while on it. I should say I am a hyper senstive user. basically anything I use I will get awesome results fast though the side effects are just as bad if prone to them. I took a chance with super DMZ knowing I had panic attack issues in the past that I had at bay. Well on about day 6 or so they became more pronounced everyday from then on. My gains were amazing. Way fuller strength was way up. On day 1 I weighed 198.6. I float from that to around 199.4 on avg sometimes ill hit 197. On day 11 I was at 207.2   I was shocked. Both times I weighed in the morning in my boxers. I was half tempted to keep going because of such gains.
> 
> Ok fun part : I do landscaping so this compound during this time of the year for me was not a wise choice in the first place. I drink around 2 gallons a day 1 at work and forced one at home. I also took a ass load of milk thistle and fish oil. I was on Iron mags on cycle support. I also am still taking that. I have been taking  40mg a day of Nolva and 3 tabs of E-control rx for the last 4 days for pct. Which is w/e my doctor seems to think i would be just fine on e-control since i was cut off so early.
> 
> ...


How bad was your anxiety, and have you had anxiety problems before?

Were you able to keep any of your gains?


----------



## Dyers Eve (Sep 2, 2011)

bluecountry said:


> Why?


Because Superdrol and Dimethazine is a harsh combo for someone that has never run an oral before. Superdrol being the harshest.
Like he said start off with H-drol or Havoc/Epistane for a first run oral only cycle. H-drol being the better choice imo.


----------



## Livebig14 (Sep 2, 2011)

superdmzpl0x said:


> Im on day 9 of DMZ today. And yeah I am a cashier and just standing there, the back pumps are crazy. I started at 159, and I'm up to around 179-182 depending on water weight. You gotta eat pasta, pasta and more pasta.


You created another thread a few weeks ago saying you were on day 20 of Super DMZ?  How can you be on day 9 two weeks later?


----------



## bluecountry (Sep 2, 2011)

Dyers Eve said:


> Because Superdrol and Dimethazine is a harsh combo for someone that has never run an oral before. Superdrol being the harshest.
> Like he said start off with H-drol or Havoc/Epistane for a first run oral only cycle. H-drol being the better choice imo.


Are those legal as DMZ is?


----------



## Dyers Eve (Sep 2, 2011)

bluecountry said:


> Are those legal as DMZ is?


Yes, both are still legal to purchase in the USA.


----------



## littlekev (Sep 2, 2011)

superdmzpl0x said:


> Im on day 9 of DMZ today. And yeah I am a cashier and just standing there, the back pumps are crazy. I started at 159, and I'm up to around 179-182 depending on water weight. You gotta eat pasta, pasta and more pasta.



159 to 179 or 182 in 9 days? Thats 22 lbs bro, come one now


----------



## troubador (Sep 2, 2011)

Livebig14 said:


> You created another thread a few weeks ago saying you were on day 20 of Super DMZ?  How can you be on day 9 two weeks later?



Check your dates again. He started on Aug 1st, posted in this thread Aug. 9, and made his other thread on the 20th.


----------



## Livebig14 (Sep 2, 2011)

troubador said:


> Check your dates again. He started on Aug 1st, posted in this thread Aug. 9, and made his other thread on the 20th.


oh shit sorry man


----------



## bluecountry (Sep 2, 2011)

Dyers Eve said:


> Yes, both are still legal to purchase in the USA.


Awesome.


----------



## gamma (Sep 3, 2011)

Hey blue I am prone to anxiety too. I even get anxiety sometimes when people explain or go into detail about their sides i feel as if i have them too. I am on my 3 rd PH/DS run I had anxiety issues  with all of them while on cycle, the one thing that helps me i found that i was not getting enough water. I am logging Ultradrol(check it out)now  and i was getting in a bout a gallon day per Ultradrol and have to upped to damn  near two gallons a day . Also some other things to consider is food intake, i noticed if i go past 3 -4 hours without eating i start getting anxiety to, so eat up more food is better than less while taking PH/DS.The last thing I have notice is caffeine intake, I am a hugh stim junkie,and the more caffeine i take while on PH/DS more my anxiety kicks in so I have to cut down the coffee in the am and tea Ect...You know your body more than anybody, so listen to it, the down side is  people with  anxiety can some times have an attack and make something out of nothing that is jus the natural of anxiety..Good luck my man learn your body type and how it reacts ..


----------



## Glycomann (Sep 3, 2011)

Just a suggestion, maybe get away from the superdrol and other designers and try a moderate dose of testosterone ester.  That's what your body is evolved to use and probably will give you very little anxiety if you use a moderate dose like 200-300 mg/week.  At 300 mg per week you will be roughly at 2.5 times the top of normal range which most of us can handle and thrive on with a little aromatase inhibitor mixed in like exemastane at 10 mg/day.


----------



## gamma (Sep 3, 2011)

gamma said:


> Hey blue I am prone to anxiety too. I even get anxiety sometimes when people explain or go into detail about their sides i feel as if i have them too. I am on my 3 rd PH/DS run I had anxiety issues  with all of them while on cycle, the one thing that helps me i found that i was not getting enough water. I am logging Ultradrol(check it out)now  and i was getting in a bout a gallon day per Ultradrol and have to upped to damn  near two gallons a day . Also some other things to consider is food intake, i noticed if i go past 3 -4 hours without eating i start getting anxiety to, so eat up more food is better than less while taking PH/DS.The last thing I have notice is caffeine intake, I am a hugh stim junkie,and the more caffeine i take while on PH/DS more my anxiety kicks in so I have to cut down the coffee in the am and tea Ect...You know your body more than anybody, so listen to it, the down side is  people with  anxiety can some times have an attack and make something out of nothing that is jus the natural of anxiety..Good luck my man learn your body type and how it reacts ..



i got the name wrong.. Oitepal


----------



## TGB1987 (Sep 3, 2011)

Glycomann said:


> Just a suggestion, maybe get away from the superdrol and other designers and try a moderate dose of testosterone ester. That's what your body is evolved to use and probably will give you very little anxiety if you use a moderate dose like 200-300 mg/week. At 300 mg per week you will be roughly at 2.5 times the top of normal range which most of us can handle and thrive on with a little aromatase inhibitor mixed in like exemastane at 10 mg/day.


 
This ^ or if you must have an oral use the IronMagLabs Cyanostane or Halo Extreme or Decadrol Max.  THese are milder yet very effective products.


----------



## carmineb (Sep 7, 2011)

first cycle you should have not taken a stacked PH product, should have taken a single product ill and at the threshhold amount, not max amount and you could ramp the dose up mid cycle to more if you were doing well and body was getting used to the original amount.

Try one of many products out there, I et you would have better results...  if you get bad sides, you might not be able to stack, too many things going on inside, I dont know.


----------



## Showstopper1969 (Sep 7, 2011)

Sorry to hear that brother...I'm starting my last week of DMZ and have thoroughly enjoyed this cycle!


----------



## bluecountry (Sep 8, 2011)

Glycomann said:


> Just a suggestion, maybe get away from the superdrol and other designers and try a moderate dose of testosterone ester.  That's what your body is evolved to use and probably will give you very little anxiety if you use a moderate dose like 200-300 mg/week.  At 300 mg per week you will be roughly at 2.5 times the top of normal range which most of us can handle and thrive on with a little aromatase inhibitor mixed in like exemastane at 10 mg/day.


Will consider.  I want an AAS that will produce as minimal as possible side effects.
I am prone to stomach, sleep, and anxiety problems.
HEnce my hesistation.


----------



## ecot3c inside (Sep 9, 2011)

I would say you shouldn't take the nolva during your dmz cycle, after would have been more appropriate. the e-control should be enough while on cycle. personally I would go with 250-300mg/ test per week along with the dmz.


----------



## Oitepal (Oct 4, 2011)

Hey guys just a update did a cycle of cyanostane and didn't get much anxiety though I did notice some hairloss on it..bummer but gains where very nice.


----------



## Qwai Chang (Feb 6, 2012)

*Wtf?*



Oitepal said:


> Hey guys I Was going to make a Log after I finished my cycle but i have stopped early due to the anxiety I was getting while on it. I should say I am a hyper senstive user. basically anything I use I will get awesome results fast though the side effects are just as bad if prone to them. I took a chance with super DMZ knowing I had panic attack issues in the past that I had at bay. Well on about day 6 or so they became more pronounced everyday from then on. My gains were amazing. Way fuller strength was way up. On day 1 I weighed 198.6. I float from that to around 199.4 on avg sometimes ill hit 197. On day 11 I was at 207.2 I was shocked. Both times I weighed in the morning in my boxers. I was half tempted to keep going because of such gains.
> 
> Ok fun part : I do landscaping so this compound during this time of the year for me was not a wise choice in the first place. I drink around 2 gallons a day 1 at work and forced one at home. I also took a ass load of milk thistle and fish oil. I was on Iron mags on cycle support. I also am still taking that. I have been taking 40mg a day of Nolva and 3 tabs of E-control rx for the last 4 days for pct. Which is w/e my doctor seems to think i would be just fine on e-control since i was cut off so early.
> 
> ...


 
I'm somewhat in the same boat.  I was diagnosed with anxiety/major depresssive disorders, they didn't manifest at all doing the brief days on DMZ.  I was taking only two capsules on training days, Mondays, Wednesdays, and Fridays.  The muscular cramping was unexpected and disappointing.  I would now have to insure a good ectrolyte balance, have plenty of magnesium, calcium, potassium, and other minerals available. 
I use taurine and potassium for a little blood pressure control.
I didn't expect the acne nor the very oily skin.  It has been 12 days since my last dose of DMZ and I still feel its effect on me.  I've never had the bloat, the oily skin, the acne, never had to drink two gallons of water while I was using my usual stuff(Sustanon, omnas, Test E, etc)  I'm going to start up again in ten days, providing that my estrogen level isn't off the chart. (Must wait for blood test results) Oh BTW, while I was on the DMZ for those few days, my weight with from 219 lb. to 238 lb. and I felt like "The Hulk" every training day!  And I've never had compliments and people looking at me, "Wondering, Is he using?" SO WHAT! LOL   I'm going to take one capsule every two days and check that effect out.


----------



## wraggejxk (Feb 8, 2012)

Lol


----------



## Qwai Chang (Feb 9, 2012)

*Damn!*

I have swollen parotid glands under my ears and swollen lymph glands of my legs by the groin area!  Now I believe my entire lymphatic system is fucked!  Goddamn, less than fifteen days and this shit has to happen to me!
I didn't over do anything.  I've taken 2 caps. for each training day, total 10 caps. no more.  I hope I can flush this shit out!     

SuperDMZ ain't for me. I'm trashing the rest of it!


----------



## adwal99 (Feb 9, 2012)

how old are u?


----------



## Supa Diesel G33k (Feb 9, 2012)

Shit give me all your sdmz. Its a sin to waste one of the best orals, you'll be goin to hell!!!!


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Feb 9, 2012)

Don't trash it! Sell it


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 9, 2012)

It will be worth its weight in gold in a few weeks.


----------



## Curt James (Feb 9, 2012)

wraggejxk said:


> Lol



Bot


----------



## Curt James (Feb 9, 2012)

Qwai Chang said:


> SuperDMZ ain't for me. I'm trashing the rest of it!



Sorry your experience wasn't like mine. *LOVE* this product and regret its coming demise.


----------



## TJTJ (Feb 9, 2012)

dude! wtf is wrong with you. dont be rash and trash it. depending on how much is left you can get some cash money for that. I ran it twice and came out with tremendous results. check out my before and after. http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/supplements/152271-my-before-after-sdmz-run.html


----------



## Curt James (Feb 9, 2012)

^^^^ What TJ said.



Curt James said:


> Sorry your experience wasn't like mine. *LOVE* this product and *regret its coming demise.*



But looking forward to _the rockin *REFORMULATION!*_


----------



## Qwai Chang (Feb 10, 2012)

*Redux*

Thanks for the replies.  I'm not going to trash the stuff.  I've decide that it's better than the steroids I buy overseas and it's completely legal.

I had to do some severe rethinking about my DMZ dilemma, so I'm going to wait until next month and use it again at 1 capsule on training days.

I still can't believe after 14 days, my muscles are saying, "I want the DMZ, NOW NOT LATER!  I've lost some size, but the hard of the muscles are still incredible.  This alone makes me to want give DMZ another try.

I'm a thin guy, 6'0", medium frame, been going to the gym off and on for several years.  I get back to the gym my first day, not a single "How do you do?" lol  TWO WEEKS LATER!  "What's up 'bro, Hey, Big Man, Like Those Arms, You got big shoulders, You play Football?"  lol  And nary a look from any chick in the gym until I started dropping those DMZ capsules! 
I was getting "HI's" and "WALK BYS" lol

I'm married and very loyal to my wife, yet...?      

I just have to buck up to my side effects which I've found some natural  remedies for its alleviation.

I'm going take what's coming to me in a few days and buy enough that will last for a good two years.  

Peace to all of you.


----------



## tinyshrek (Feb 10, 2012)

Ya bro just to throw in my two cents. I ran it on a lean bulk before my diet started and man huge difference with carbs... Ran it with test/eq. On my lower carb days 200-250 felt shitty sometimes real bad anxiety. On my cheat days(once every 5-7 days) and the day after I almost felt like I was high lol... Lesson learned for me, run dmz eat a shit ton of carbs and grow and feel great. Diet and low carbs fml


----------



## USMC (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm in week 2 and starting with the sleepyness. Time to up the Carbs. Haven't had the anxiety, but than again I don't get that on real gear either. So far loving the product and the gains, will be running again at the start of my spring cycle. Running one now because being completely off cycle sucks. Lol.


----------



## Supa Diesel G33k (Feb 11, 2012)

I hear ya USMC, nothin like being "ON"!!!


----------



## tinyshrek (Feb 11, 2012)

Lol that's why you have to combine it with your "on" friends haha


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 11, 2012)

Qwai Chang said:


> Thanks for the replies.  I'm not going to trash the stuff.  I've decide that it's better than the steroids I buy overseas and it's completely legal.
> 
> I had to do some severe rethinking about my DMZ dilemma, so I'm going to wait until next month and use it again at 1 capsule on training days.
> 
> ...




How old are you?


----------



## banker23 (Feb 11, 2012)

Curt James said:


> ^^^^ What TJ said.
> 
> 
> 
> But looking forward to _the rockin *REFORMULATION!*_


 
Cannot believe I got 8 bottles of something this powerful all legal


----------



## banker23 (Feb 11, 2012)

Showstopper1969 said:


> Sorry to hear that brother...I'm starting my last week of DMZ and have thoroughly enjoyed this cycle!


 
I didn't want the bottle to end!


----------



## Curt James (Feb 11, 2012)

banker23 said:


> I didn't want the bottle to end!



lol 

Do this:


Photo copy the label
Enlarge it
Glue it to an empty tub from some protein powder
Dump all eight bottles of Super-DMZ Rx in there

The _never-ending bottle_ of *Super DMZ!*


----------



## Qwai Chang (Feb 11, 2012)

USMC said:


> I'm in week 2 and starting with the sleepyness. Time to up the Carbs. Haven't had the anxiety, but than again I don't get that on real gear either. So far loving the product and the gains, will be running again at the start of my spring cycle. Running one now because being completely off cycle sucks. Lol.



Semper Fidelis dude!  Never let them see any weakness!


----------



## Qwai Chang (Feb 11, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> How old are you?



I've been going to the gym when Bob Hoffman was around!

Figure that one out! lol

I've got some Test E and I'm going to inject 500mg/ml, take a nap, eat a bit after I wake up and hit the gym.

Be careful people


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 11, 2012)

Qwai Chang said:


> I've been going to the gym when Bob Hoffman was around!
> 
> Figure that one out! lol
> 
> ...


If you are older I think Testosterone should be run alongside the SDMZ as it will make the cycle more comfortable.


----------



## Curt James (Feb 11, 2012)

Qwai Chang said:


> I've been going to the gym *when Bob Hoffman was around!*



He died July 18, 1985. I was a month shy of 13. First touched a barbell at 15. One of the first books on weights I ever read was by Hoffman.

*Bob Hoffman Index*

Scroll down to "Secrets of Strength and Development".



Qwai Chang said:


> *Figure that one out! lol*
> 
> I've got some Test E and I'm going to inject 500mg/ml, take a nap, eat a bit after I wake up and hit the gym.
> 
> Be careful people



Guessing 55-59 years of age.


----------



## Qwai Chang (Feb 12, 2012)

*Redux*



Curt James said:


> He died July 18, 1985. I was a month shy of 13. First touched a barbell at 15. One of the first books on weights I ever read was by Hoffman.
> 
> *Bob Hoffman Index*
> 
> ...



There were several health food stores in my neighborhood.  One in particular was own by a Doctor Penn. This guy had all of the books from acupuncture to zinc.  I saw the blue paperback with Bob Hoffman on it.
I became hooked!  Your guessing is 90%.  I'm up there in age but with the Test injections, some deca, and sustanon, I feel like I'm in my thirties.
I've been ask my age many times at the gym and the young guys can't believe that I'm in my fifties.  It's all due to a healthy life with weight training and staying out of trouble.


----------



## rzmat (Nov 18, 2012)

*Lymph node Swelling*

\]Hey Qwai Chang,
How long did it take for the swelling to go away, did you use anything to reduce it? Did it disappear completely? Did you stop taking the Super DMZ as soon as you noticed?... Did you restart the DMZ later on?
Sorry for the 21 q's I'm just freaking out..


----------



## rzmat (Nov 18, 2012)

Qwai Chang said:


> I have swollen parotid glands under my ears and swollen lymph glands of my legs by the groin area!  Now I believe my entire lymphatic system is fucked!  Goddamn, less than fifteen days and this shit has to happen to me!
> I didn't over do anything.  I've taken 2 caps. for each training day, total 10 caps. no more.  I hope I can flush this shit out!
> 
> SuperDMZ ain't for me. I'm trashing the rest of it!




Hey Qwai Chang,
How long did it take for the swelling to go away, did you use anything to reduce it? Did it disappear completely? Did you stop taking the Super DMZ as soon as you noticed?... Did you restart the DMZ later on?
Sorry for the 21 q's I'm just freaking out..


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Nov 18, 2012)

Qwai Chang said:


> I have swollen parotid glands under my ears and swollen lymph glands of my legs by the groin area!  Now I believe my entire lymphatic system is fucked!  Goddamn, less than fifteen days and this shit has to happen to me!
> I didn't over do anything.  I've taken 2 caps. for each training day, total 10 caps. no more.  I hope I can flush this shit out!
> 
> SuperDMZ ain't for me. I'm trashing the rest of it!



Are you sure you didn't fuck something nasty and catch some HIV?


----------



## rzmat (Nov 18, 2012)

Yea I'm sure man, been taking the shit for 7days and just noticed on day 5 my nodes on my neck and back of my head were swollen. Stopped taking them and its gone down a lil but still swollen... How about you Qwai Chang


----------



## longworthb (Nov 18, 2012)

If u start your own thread ud get more responses instead of bumping old ass threads


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Nov 18, 2012)

superdmzpl0x said:


> Im on day 9 of DMZ today. And yeah I am a cashier and just standing there, the back pumps are crazy. I started at 159, and I'm up to around 179-182 depending on water weight. You gotta eat pasta, pasta and more pasta.



You can gain all that weight eating ass loads of pasta without using any AAS....Its not like starchy carbs when mixed with SDMZ equals lean muscle mass growth.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Nov 18, 2012)

TJTJ said:


> dude! wtf is wrong with you. dont be rash and trash it. depending on how much is left you can get some cash money for that. I ran it twice and came out with tremendous results. check out my before and after. http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/supplements/152271-my-before-after-sdmz-run.html



I dont wanna call BS on your photos, but I noticed your in the before and after photos your biohazard changes the side of your chest it is on....


----------



## longworthb (Nov 18, 2012)

Mirror bro


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Nov 18, 2012)

longworthb said:


> Mirror bro



haha...I had to draw on myself and take a picture to see that...I still dont know how it does that but it does reverse it. lol Well great job the before and after is impressive...I guess this explains why I'm a sucker for magic tricks.


----------



## Tre's (Oct 19, 2014)

I too suffer from panic attacks and this is currently my second cycle of the dmz brand. Im 2 weeks in on dmz 3.0 and the results out way the anxiety but today as i was coming home from the gym i had a bad panic attack. Reading your post set me at ease and put doubt towards heart problems, lung problems, etc. Hopefully no more of those spells but thanks for posting bro


----------



## Qwai Chang (Oct 20, 2014)

I got something that you guys may think that I'm loony tune.  I already know I'm insane so here goes.  I was drinking one night and I was looking over my oral capsules and tablets.  I thought, "I wonder what would be the effect if I mix all of these in the creatine container?"  So I began to separate the capsules and crushed all the tablets. I had maybe a little over a pound of creatine left in the jug.
After finishing up, I went to weigh.  The weight came to 4.2lb!!!  Inside the container: anadrol, anavar, dianabol, SuperDMZ, ostarine, turinabol, and winstrol.  I put 120 capsules of DMZ in to the container and I have one bottle left of the good old stuff.  I haven't gotten around to trying it out because I've been dosing a Test blend and thought taking the powder along with the inject-able maybe too much, yet, I've decided to go ahead and give it a try on Wednesday, the 22nd, my next training day.  I'm sure this is going to be a blast!


----------



## Curt James (Oct 20, 2014)

^^^^_
"I was drinking one night and I"_

Water, I hope.


----------



## Delawerebadboy (Oct 21, 2014)

Qwai Chang said:


> I got something that you guys may think that I'm loony tune.  I already know I'm insane so here goes.  I was drinking one night and I was looking over my oral capsules and tablets.  I thought, "I wonder what would be the effect if I mix all of these in the creatine container?"  So I began to separate the capsules and crushed all the tablets. I had maybe a little over a pound of creatine left in the jug.
> After finishing up, I went to weigh.  The weight came to 4.2lb!!!  Inside the container: anadrol, anavar, dianabol, SuperDMZ, ostarine, turinabol, and winstrol.  I put 120 capsules of DMZ in to the container and I have one bottle left of the good old stuff.  I haven't gotten around to trying it out because I've been dosing a Test blend and thought taking the powder along with the inject-able maybe too much, yet, I've decided to go ahead and give it a try on Wednesday, the 22nd, my next training day.  I'm sure this is going to be a blast!


 This one time in band camp .  Haha


----------



## UberJedi (Oct 21, 2014)

Qwai Chang said:


> I got something that you guys may think that I'm loony tune.  I already know I'm insane so here goes.  I was drinking one night and I was looking over my oral capsules and tablets.  I thought, "I wonder what would be the effect if I mix all of these in the creatine container?"  So I began to separate the capsules and crushed all the tablets. I had maybe a little over a pound of creatine left in the jug.
> After finishing up, I went to weigh.  The weight came to 4.2lb!!!  Inside the container: anadrol, anavar, dianabol, SuperDMZ, ostarine, turinabol, and winstrol.  I put 120 capsules of DMZ in to the container and I have one bottle left of the good old stuff.  I haven't gotten around to trying it out because I've been dosing a Test blend and thought taking the powder along with the inject-able maybe too much, yet, I've decided to go ahead and give it a try on Wednesday, the 22nd, my next training day.  I'm sure this is going to be a blast!



MEN.....50 of you are going into that weight room on this shit.....25 of you aint comin back.


----------



## Qwai Chang (Oct 22, 2014)

Thanks for the replies and the concern. Quite funny indeed.  Well a little less than 2 more hours and I'll be in the gym to trying out "Frankenstein's Dried Bones"  That's my nickname for the powder. 
I'll keep you guys informed that's if the intake of the stuff and the time in the gym doesn't kill me. Peace all.


----------



## Mike Arnold (Oct 22, 2014)

Qwai Chang said:


> Thanks for the replies and the concern. Quite funny indeed. Well a little less than 2 more hours and I'll be in the gym to trying out "Frankenstein's Dried Bones" That's my nickname for the powder.
> I'll keep you guys informed that's if the intake of the stuff and the time in the gym doesn't kill me. Peace all.



So, you "wondered what effects you would experience if you ground down a dozen different orals and mixed them all together with a pound of creatine"?  I'll tell you what effect it will have--you will get the effects of every oral you put in there, plus the creatine, but now you have no idea how much of each oral is in a given quantity of powder, so you will just be guessing as to the total amount of mg's you are ingesting.  Basically, that was about the dumbest fucking thing you could have done.  

Next time your "wondering" something, I suggest you stop--realize you are probably about to do something stupid---and discard the idea.


----------



## Mike Arnold (Oct 22, 2014)

Qwai Chang said:


> Thanks for the replies and the concern. Quite funny indeed. Well a little less than 2 more hours and I'll be in the gym to trying out "Frankenstein's Dried Bones" That's my nickname for the powder.
> I'll keep you guys informed that's if the intake of the stuff and the time in the gym doesn't kill me. Peace all.



^^^^^^^^^^^

This is why OTC steroids get banned--because of people like this.


----------



## Qwai Chang (Oct 22, 2014)

Mike Arnold said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> This is why OTC steroids get banned--because of people like this.



"People like me"? Huh? Think not! I tried the powder, it's wonderful and still working.    I had went to the VAMC earlier this morning with the substance in my blood, then my doc wanted a urine and blood testing sample.  I've got to wait several day for the levels to go down. I'm going to wait until my body reaches normalcy then I take the test for for a more accurate reading.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 22, 2014)

Mike Arnold said:


> So, you "wondered what effects you would experience if you ground down a dozen different orals and mixed them all together with a pound of creatine"?  I'll tell you what effect it will have--you will get the effects of every oral you put in there, plus the creatine, but now you have no idea how much of each oral is in a given quantity of powder, so you will just be guessing as to the total amount of mg's you are ingesting.  Basically, that was about the dumbest fucking thing you could have done.
> 
> Next time your "wondering" something, I suggest you stop--realize you are probably about to do something stupid---and discard the idea.



Mike some guys don't get it. Luckily I would bet 75 percent of his product is bunk.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 22, 2014)

Qwai Chang said:


> "People like me"? Huh? Think not! I tried the powder, it's wonderful and still working.    I had went to the VAMC earlier this morning with the substance in my blood, then my doc wanted a urine and blood testing sample.  I've got to wait several day for the levels to go down. I'm going to wait until my body reaches normalcy then I take the test for for a more accurate reading.



Spreading stupidity one post at a time! Your doing it right!


----------



## dave 236 (Oct 22, 2014)

Qwai Chang said:


> "People like me"? Huh? Think not! I tried the powder, it's wonderful and still working.    I had went to the VAMC earlier this morning with the substance in my blood, then my doc wanted a urine and blood testing sample.  I've got to wait several day for the levels to go down. I'm going to wait until my body reaches normalcy then I take the test for for a more accurate reading.



No one is really this stupid...are they?  This has to be a gimmick or either this is living proof that you can't protect stupid people from themselves.  They will find a way to do something no one ever thought of.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## UberJedi (Oct 23, 2014)

While this isn't the greatest idea it is reflective of what ProHormone companies are doing to try and chase injectables.  There are some products out there that mix 2 and 3 Methylated orals into one pill.  I feel sorry for your liver taking these and just about any other Designer. They are just old steroids that were highly toxic and discarded some time ago. They are giving injectables and like steroids a bad name. 
And looking at what's in there and the cutting agent I highly doubt he is going to get an effective dose of any compound outside of the creatine. Best idea would have been (considering that he probably had small amounts of each) to run the Anadrol and DBol back to back in the beginning of a cycle save the anavar until he got more and maybe use the Super DMZ on a subsequent cycle.  It is really just a big waste of money. BUT it's his body so let's just sit back and enjoy the show.


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 23, 2014)

drugs are bad


----------



## UberJedi (Oct 23, 2014)

heckler7 said:


> drugs are bad


mmmKay


----------



## Mike Arnold (Oct 24, 2014)

UberJedi said:


> While this isn't the greatest idea it is reflective of what ProHormone companies are doing to try and chase injectables. There are some products out there that mix 2 and 3 Methylated orals into one pill. I feel sorry for your liver taking these and just about any other Designer. They are just old steroids that were highly toxic and discarded some time ago. They are giving injectables and like steroids a bad name.
> And looking at what's in there and the cutting agent I highly doubt he is going to get an effective dose of any compound outside of the creatine. Best idea would have been (considering that he probably had small amounts of each) to run the Anadrol and DBol back to back in the beginning of a cycle save the anavar until he got more and maybe use the Super DMZ on a subsequent cycle. It is really just a big waste of money. BUT it's his body so let's just sit back and enjoy the show.



Correction. The orals we now call designers were not discarded because they were too toxic, as many designers (which includes 100's of AAS that were never made into prescription drugs) are much less toxic than many orals that went onto become prescription drugs.

The traditional orals were made into prescriptions not because they were less toxic or better muscle builders. In fact, maximum muscle growth was never the priority and neither was eliminating toxicity--the priority was producing drugs which were best suited to help treat certain medical conditions...period...and they didn't alway get it right, either. There are numerous designers (produced and unproduced) which display greater muscle building potency, with less toxicity, than many prescription orals.

Sure, there are bound to be some designers that are more toxic than prescription oral simply because of the law of averages. There are 100's of orals (designers) which were never made into prescription drugs or produced for any reason, while only a few dozen ever made it onto the prescription market. The vast amount of designers are not any more toxic than prescription orals. 

Now, if the goal of these pharmceutical reserachers was to produce the best muscle builders within an average toxicity range, we would have seen a completely different bunch of orals being made into prescription drugs over the last 60 years. Some steroids were selected to be made into script drugs simply because they could be used by women and children without causing unacceptable masculinization (ex. Anavar). There are lots of different reasons why certain steroids were slected...but it sure didn't have a damn thing to do with which steroids were best for BB'rs.


----------



## UberJedi (Oct 24, 2014)

But what's going on now is that when a compund is made illigeal they go back and either move a molecule around or go back to the little black book of old and discarded steroids ( I agree some where ditched because they were no more effective than what was/is on the market ) and they are getting more and more toxic and the cycle lengths are diminsihing.  I understand that most oral and some injectable were developed not with BBrs in mind. But at least when they were perscription the quality was being monitored. We can look at how many people die every year from Perscriotion drugs and make a reasonable assupmtion that when it comes to purity our Gov doesn't fuck around.
  If it were legal to get Test,Tren,etc we wouldn't even know what Superdrol,Epistane etc even are, Is it the Govts fault.....absolutely. Are they continuing to repeat the same fuck ups...Yup.  Is there anything we can do about it?...Maybe...I wonder what would happen if BBrs and gym rats alike started to convince the drug companies that they could make a mint by lobbying these drugs to become legal.  Just a pipe dream I guess. Think you could actully have classes teaching all about the compounds and how to use and dose properly.   I think Jerry Brainum put it best when he said "If you're going to do steroids..do the real thing"(we all fully understand that PH's are "real" you know what I mean)


----------



## Rayzen (Oct 24, 2014)

Mike Arnold said:


> Correction. The orals we now call designers were not discarded because they were too toxic, as many designers (which includes 100's of AAS that were never made into prescription drugs) are much less toxic than many orals that went onto become prescription drugs.
> 
> The traditional orals were made into prescriptions not because they were less toxic or better muscle builders. In fact, maximum muscle growth was never the priority and neither was eliminating toxicity--the priority was producing drugs which were best suited to help treat certain medical conditions...period...and they didn't alway get it right, either. There are numerous designers (produced and unproduced) which display greater muscle building potency, with less toxicity, than many prescription orals.
> 
> ...



Great post.

Mike, if pharmaceutical compagnies would have wanted to create AAS with the best muscle building potency / toxicity ratio, what do you think they would have come up with ? 

SD, M1-T ? (They are fantastic muscle-builder, but, taken at effective dosage, they are extremely harsh on lipids...Syntex wanted to put Methasterone aka SD on the market after their Anadrol, but they thought it was too toxic, am I right ?)

Dimethazine (Roxilon), Methylstenbolone, Methyldihydroboldione (1-alpha) ?

Come on, Mike, I think you know some obscure compounds... ;-)


----------



## Rayzen (Oct 24, 2014)

Anadrol : Red blood cell boost
Masteron : Anti-Estrogen 
Etc...
But some steroids were created solely for their muscle building potency, like D-Bol, no ?

Anyway, I am really glad that you give advices to people concerning BBing. I learned a lot from reading your posts on numerous forums and from reading your articles on this website. A little sad that you are not anymore on BSL Q&A forum...

Thank you man.


----------



## Mike Arnold (Oct 24, 2014)

UberJedi said:


> But what's going on now is that when a compund is made illigeal they go back and either move a molecule around or go back to the little black book of old and discarded steroids ( I agree some where ditched because they were no more effective than what was/is on the market ) and they are getting more and more toxic and the cycle lengths are diminsihing. I understand that most oral and some injectable were developed not with BBrs in mind. But at least when they were perscription the quality was being monitored. We can look at how many people die every year from Perscriotion drugs and make a reasonable assupmtion that when it comes to purity our Gov doesn't fuck around.
> If it were legal to get Test,Tren,etc we wouldn't even know what Superdrol,Epistane etc even are, Is it the Govts fault.....absolutely. Are they continuing to repeat the same fuck ups...Yup. Is there anything we can do about it?...Maybe...I wonder what would happen if BBrs and gym rats alike started to convince the drug companies that they could make a mint by lobbying these drugs to become legal. Just a pipe dream I guess. Think you could actully have classes teaching all about the compounds and how to use and dose properly. I think Jerry Brainum put it best when he said "If you're going to do steroids..do the real thing"(we all fully understand that PH's are "real" you know what I mean)



You are off-base on a few things here. For one, the large majority of designer AAS (which I will refer to as non-script AAS from this point forward) being sold on the market today were previously synthesized in the 40's-60's. When they end up getting banned, these supp companies usually just end up choosing a different steroid from the old list of previously synthesized, unscheduled AAS. Yes, some of what we have on the market are new steroids, which have ben slightly modified from their original molecular structure, but most of these are NOT anymore toxic than script AAS. In fact, most of the newly modified legal orals are less toxic than many script drugs. 

In addition, your belief that today's legal AAS are getting continuously more toxic through molecular manipulation just isn't true, because as I stated above, most of these newly modified drugs are actually less toxic than many script orals and on top of that, legal orals in general have grown less toxic as the years have gone by, regardless of whether they have been modified or simply selected from the list of previously unscheduled drugs. Case in point--M1T. M1T was the 1st legal, fully active methyl ever releaaed on the supp market...and it originally had only a 3 week recommended cycle length. M1T was also the most toxic legal oral ever released. SD (also more toxic than other legal orals) followed a year later and ever since then, the vast majority have declined in toxicity and could be run for longer periods of time.

But, one thing you may not realize is that none of these cycle lengths, in most cases, have any bearing on the drug's toxicity. If you haven't noticed, nearly every single legal oral ever produced has a recommended cycle length of 4 weeks, or 30 days. Even the unmethylated orals, which means they demonstrate ZERO liver toxicity, usually come with 4 week cycle recommendsations. Obviously, an unmethylated oral is much safer than all scrippt orals, but they still have 4 week recommended cycle lengths? Even among the methylated orals, why are they all set at 4 weeks when they vary so much in toxicity? 

Here' the answer--because supplement companies set all the cycle lengths for legal orals, while pharmacuetical companies set usage guidelines for all script orals. There are entirely different corporations with different concerns and goals. Supplement companies have set their cycle lengths at 4 weeks not because they are necessarily more toxic than script orals, but because they don't want to be sued by some jackass who abuses their products. These companies already know that lots of customers are not going to follow recommendations. They know that if they tell the customer to runa product for 8 weeks at 50 mg/day, there will be people who run them 2-3X that long as 2-3X the recommended dose. So, by setting mild cycle recommendations, they know the absuers will still stray outside their guildeljnes, but generally not to the point of hurting themselves. Remember, the people who use these products are people obsessed with size & strength, so they are likely to want to take more for longer periods of time, whereas script oral are prescribed by doctors for the treatment of medical conditions. Peopel being treated for medical conditions are unlikely to exceed their doctor's recommendations. Basically, supp companies are forced to low-ball their recommendations (in most cases) because they know their customers won't listen to them, whereas this is a not a concern of physicians..

Hell, I know one guy who ran SD--one of the more toxic orals--for 2 years straight, so this alone shows you what supp companies are dealing with. On top of that, supp companies could be put out of business with a single lawsuit, whereas big Pharma is pretty much untouchable. Also relevant is the fact that supp companies are selling drugs for recreational purposes, while pharm companies are not. All of these reasons play into why supp companies keep their oral cycles at 4 weeks, despite a great variance in toxicity. Therefore, the chorter cycle lengths of lehal orals does not necessarily indicate an increaased toxicity over script drugs.

Still, this explanation should be completely unecessary, as snyone who has an understanding or the drugs involved already knows that many legal orals are equal or less toxic than many script orals. In many cases, doctors will make recommendations that are far more toxic than anything we see on a supplement bottle. For example, some doctors would place patients on 200+ mg of Anadrol/day for 6+ months, which is WAY more toxic than ANY legal cycle recommended today. So, if you truly think that shorter cycle lengths are a reliable true indication of a steroid's toxicity, or that legal orals arfe becomingly increasingly toxic, you are incorrect. Now, there are a few legal orals which should be limited to 3-4 weeks, such as M1T, but the vast majority of legal orals are no more toxic than script drugs. 

As for your claim that stuff like Sperdrol and Epistane wouldn't be available if script drygs were legal, you may be correct, but that would be a true shame, as many legal orals are some of the best orals ever released for growth 7 strength purposes. Script orals were not designed--or I should say selected for production--according to muyscle building potency or even toxicity, but because they were best suited to treating a certain medical condition. If growth & strength were the top prioities of pharm companies, we would have a scompletely different list of script drugs available today than what we currently do.

As for Jerry Branuim's comment, if he is referring only to script orals when he says the "real" thing, then his comment is based in ignorance and I discard it in full. Many legal orals are far safer than many script drugs, and vice versa. We can't put scheduled and unschedule--or legal and illegal steroids into 2 different boats. They are all steroids, so to infer, on any level, that scripr orals are always safer/betgter, is foolish. Each compound must be independently evaluated for toxicity, with its own risk profile clearly defined, before one can attempt to make a determiniation of suitabilty relative to script drugs. Tossing entire groups of drugs into a "less than desirable" category simply because they have not been sold as a prescriprtion is ridiculous and demonstrates ignorance, at best.


----------



## Mike Arnold (Oct 24, 2014)

Rayzen said:


> Great post.
> 
> Mike, if pharmaceutical compagnies would have wanted to create AAS with the best muscle building potency / toxicity ratio, what do you think they would have come up with ?
> *Hard to say.  I would say we already have a prety good idea of which drugs work better than others.  Of course, there are many very potent drugs which have never been produced--at least not on a large scale--but who knows what they would have decided to do way back then.
> ...



......


----------



## Mike Arnold (Oct 24, 2014)

Rayzen said:


> Anadrol : Red blood cell boost
> Masteron : Anti-Estrogen
> Etc...
> But some steroids were created solely for their muscle building potency, like D-Bol, no ?
> ...



Yes, D-bol waa created solely for athletic enhancemnt, but I believe it was the only one--in the U.S.   Germany, as well as Russia, employed government workers to make steroids for performance enhancement, as well.  However, it is worth nothing that just because a certain steroid may have ben created for this pupose, does not mean it was the best muscle builder, or the best strength drugs, or the best at anything else.  Much of what was created  was the result of speculation--and with a limited understanding of how these drugs affected the body, they often chose less than ideal compounds for their goals.  

For example, John Zeilger created d-bol as an alternative to testosterone because he believed testosterone was "too dangerous".  Today, we know that d-bol can potentially cause many more health problems than testosterone.  Just because a drug was specificaly made for performance enhancement, does not mean it was the best performance enhancer.  As another example, German physicians supplied both men & woman olympic compeyitors with t-bol as the primary--and often only--AAS for performance enhancement.  I could understand why they chose this AAS for women, as it is much less likely to lead to masculinization than many other drugs, but for the men?  There were many oither steroids which would have provuided far greater gains in strength, speed, and endurance.


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 25, 2014)

Mike Arnold said:


> Yes, D-bol waa created solely for athletic enhancemnt, but I believe it was the only one--in the U.S.   Germany, as well as Russia, employed government workers to make steroids for performance enhancement, as well.  However, it is worth nothing that just because a certain steroid may have ben created for this pupose, does not mean it was the best muscle builder, or the best strength drugs, or the best at anything else.  Much of what was created  was the result of speculation--and with a limited understanding of how these drugs affected the body, they often chose less than ideal compounds for their goals.
> 
> For example, John Zeilger created d-bol as an alternative to testosterone because he believed testosterone was "too dangerous".  Today, we know that d-bol can potentially cause many more health problems than testosterone.  Just because a drug was specificaly made for performance enhancement, does not mean it was the best performance enhancer.  As another example, German physicians supplied both men & woman olympic compeyitors with t-bol as the primary--and often only--AAS for performance enhancement.  I could understand why they chose this AAS for women, as it is much less likely to lead to masculinization than many other drugs, but for the men?  *There were many oither steroids which would have provuided far greater gains in strength, speed, and endurance.*


Mike your such a tease, just tell us


----------



## UberJedi (Oct 25, 2014)

I agree with most of what you said. But just to address Jerry Brainum he acknowledged that the PHs (Designers) are real. He was bascially saying just get out the needle if you are going to do steroids. Also I find it interesting that Masteron in the injectable version of SD (If memory serves) and it is used mostly as a cutting agent.

So what's your opinion on getting this shizzit legalized? I mean even the DEA told congress that it's a bad idea to make AAS illegal but when faced with ONE and only ONE parent who was in deep set denial. (Losing a child would be crushing I get that as a father my self). Congress folded. Not to mention the personal responsibility this Father is skirting becasue I'm sure he never preasured his child in any unreasonable way.    What's it going to take to get this boat turned around?


----------



## ak907usa (Oct 25, 2014)

would like to see this old boy brought back 
( bolasterone )


----------



## ak907usa (Oct 25, 2014)

because it is fed. law it will take an act of god..


----------



## Mike Arnold (Oct 25, 2014)

UberJedi said:


> I agree with most of what you said.
> *What do you disagree with, as I have reviewed my post and do not see any inaccurate information?
> 
> * But just to address Jerry Brainum he acknowledged that the PHs (Designers) are real. He was bascially saying just get out the needle if you are going to do steroids.
> ...



.............


----------



## Mike Arnold (Oct 25, 2014)

heckler7 said:


> Mike your such a tease, just tell us



There are tons of AAS which provide superior size and strength gains than T-bol. In fact, most steroids (both scheduled and unscheduled) provide better results in these areas than that drug.


----------



## Rayzen (Oct 25, 2014)

Mike,
Is there an advantage in term of muscle building potency / toxicity ratio to take Dimethazine instead of SD or Methyldihydroboldione instead of M1T ?

You mentionned that 45 mg of Dimethazine was pretty similar to 30 mg SD. 
On another post, you wrote a list of what dosage of some methyls you could take for 8 weeks without excessive toxicity for an healthy individual. 
You said 20 mg for the SD, 45 mg for the Dimethazine, and 10 mg for the M1-T (NOT IN THE SAME TIME OF COURSE). 
So do you say that DIMETHAZINE is better than SD, because it gives the same effect than the SD with a reduced toxicity ?

Is 20 mg M1-T and 20 mg SD still your ultimate oral stack for muscle building ? (Despite the insane toxicity of this stack) 

45 mg of Dimethazine and 60 mg of Dihydroboldione (1-Alpha) would be preferable ?

What about methyltrienolone, or even dimethyltrienolone ?

What about Drol & D-Bol stack aka Cherry Bomb ?

What are for you the ideal reasonnably toxic oral stack to run for 8 weeks if one is seeking exceptionnal muscle building ?

Thank you Mike.


----------



## Mike Arnold (Oct 26, 2014)

Rayzen said:


> Mike,
> Is there an advantage in term of muscle building potency / toxicity ratio to take Dimethazine instead of SD or Methyldihydroboldione instead of M1T ?
> *SD is stronger, despite dimethazine being nothing more than 2 SD molecules attached by an azine bond.  For whatever reason, this azine bond does effect the activity of the steroid, but effects are still similar.  You would probably need at LEAST 45 mg of Dimethazine to equal 30 mg SD--maybe even more--like 50-60 mg, but it's hard to say and at those dosed, it starts getting pretty toxic.
> *
> ...


........


----------



## Rayzen (Oct 26, 2014)

Thank you. I mispelled 1-alpha. 
1-alpha is METHYLDIHYDROBOLDIONE, the ph version of Methyldihydroboldenone ( M1T) and an active steroid on its own. 1T is Dihydroboldenone, yes ;-) Sorry for the mispelling. I wanted to compare M1T and 1 alpha (20 mg Methyldihydroboldenone VS 60 mg METHYLDIHYRDROBOLDIONE).

:')


----------



## Rayzen (Oct 26, 2014)

Thank you. I mispelled 1-alpha. 
1-alpha is METHYLDIHYDROBOLDIONE, the ph version of Methyldihydroboldenone ( M1T) and an active steroid on its own. 1T is Dihydroboldenone, yes ;-) Sorry for the mispelling. I wanted to compare M1T and 1 alpha (20 mg Methyldihydroboldenone VS 60 mg METHYLDIHYRDROBOLDIONE).

:')


----------



## Rayzen (Oct 26, 2014)

Multiple post. Sorry. 

The question was not to know if Dimethazine is superior or not to SD, because it's obvious that SD is a stronger steroid per mg. The question was : Would you rather take 45-60 mg of Dimethazine or 30 mg of SD ? I am talking about potency/toxicity ratio .

Thank you


----------



## Mike Arnold (Oct 26, 2014)

Rayzen said:


> Thank you. I mispelled 1-alpha.
> 1-alpha is METHYLDIHYDROBOLDIONE, the ph version of Methyldihydroboldenone ( M1T) and an active steroid on its own. 1T is Dihydroboldenone, yes ;-) Sorry for the mispelling. I wanted to compare M1T and 1 alpha (20 mg Methyldihydroboldenone VS 60 mg METHYLDIHYRDROBOLDIONE).
> 
> :')



*Actually, it was me that didn't properly read what you spelled.
*


----------



## Mike Arnold (Oct 26, 2014)

Rayzen said:


> Multiple post. Sorry.
> 
> The question was not to know if Dimethazine is superior or not to SD, because it's obvious that SD is a stronger steroid per mg. The question was : Would you rather take 45-60 mg of Dimethazine or 30 mg of SD ? I am talking about potency/toxicity ratio .
> *I would rather take SD, personally. Those SD & Dimethazine dosages are probably pretty close to equal in terms of toxicity.
> *Thank you



......


----------



## Rayzen (Oct 26, 2014)

Mike Arnold said:


> *Actually, it was me that didn't properly read what you spelled.
> *



No problem, Mike. 

Thank you for your answers.

I hope it will be fine about your foot, man.

Have a very nice day.


----------



## UberJedi (Oct 27, 2014)

Here's the Link to one of Jerry's interviews pretaining to PH's http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RpkpFljPXno&list=UUftO61iyhidN1H8P09mYkpg


----------



## UberJedi (Oct 27, 2014)

another one. Minute 44-48  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aOJmT9HqjJU


----------



## Mike Arnold (Oct 29, 2014)

UberJedi said:


> Here's the Link to one of Jerry's interviews pretaining to PH's http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RpkpFljPXno&list=UUftO61iyhidN1H8P09mYkpg




Listenbed to it--tons of erros--pointed most of them out in my prior posts.


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 29, 2014)

Prohormones are steroids no doubt about it.They will fuck you up if you underestimate them.


----------

